# HAPPY Barkday Lucy!!!



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Today Lucy is 12 years young. My pick pup from my first litter she has been everything I could have hoped for and more. She was one of 9 pups from my Keeper's litter. Over the years 3 of the pup's families have lost touch but the 6 others I am in contact with regularly. And all 6 are still with their families 12 years later. How happy does that make me.
Here is a photo of Lucy enjoying the warmth of the house today. Too messy - 6 inches of snow melting - to do much outside today.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

*** Happy Birthday Lucy !! ***


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday you pretty girl!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Happy Happy Birthday Miss Lucy!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy birthday to your beautiful gal Hank!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday!! Looking good!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sweet Lucy! May your day be filled with all those doggy wishes. Keep warm and toasty and get lots of snuggles and cuddles and kisses for your happy day.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy 12th Birthday Lucy


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy 12th Birthday to the pretty birthday girl Lucy


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Happy Birthday Lucy! I hope daddy gave you an extra special dinner for his princess and the reigning queen of Ambika.

I hope your skin sister and fur nephews wishes you a Happy Birthday, too!

I hope you have many more!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy birthday sweet Lucy! You are a pretty girl!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I hope beautiful Lucy had a wonderful birthday!! I've always loved Keeper's name! Always thought when we are able to adopt another golden, that I'd love to name it Keeper!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Happy birthday beautiful Lucy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 12th Birthday sweet Lucy!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy happy birthday sweet girl! I hope you had a golden day.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 12th Birthday to your beautiful Lucy.

Wishing her many more happy, healthy birthdays to come.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Lucy!! Goldens only get better with age.


----------

